# Tarantula biotope vivs



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Some of nice natural setup vivarium for tarantulas. Sale now on!
Gallery | DDReptiles


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good. Saw you at sware, much interest?


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

